# Silver tabby cat breeds



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I am looking to get a new cat in 2012 when I move into my new house.

I used to have a silver tabby which was a regular domestic shorthair but would quite like a pedigree silver tabby cat.

I know you can get silver tabbies in the british shorthair breed, also maincoone? 

What other breeds out there have a silver coat?

a few pics of what I am looking for.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

siberian :flrt:

egyptian mau


orientals


but if you want one with those exact markings with the swirls and oysters thats a classic tabby.

i think they`re the prettiest of the tabbies and gorgeous.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this a siberian?










Oh they are goregous! I would lke a long haired cat.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like it, hasnt got the big lynx tips of a coonie.
siberians are semi longhaired like the maine **** and ragdoll.

so shouldnt be as much grooming as the propper `big hair` breeds.

you will loose some of the definition of the markings with the fluffyness though...


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Any breeders of these lovely siberians use the forum? Or british short haired breeders?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

All true! :2thumb:

YOu need to look for *extremely *good patterning if you choose a Persian, ****, Wegie or Sibe because the pattern does become very diffused by the long hair.

A well patterned British like in your photos, an Exotic, a Bengal or an Oriental can look fabulous. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Siberians are still very much in the minority in this country so maybe harder to find a breeder.

Don't know of any classic silver BSH breeders on here particularly, but there are plenty out there.Getting good silvers is pretty hard though, cos the silver gene sometimes breaks down and causing heavy tarnishing (makes the hair that should be silver look brown)!

There are also spotted tabbies, mackerel tabbies and ticked tabbies which all come in silver too! :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

classics are the best though :2thumb:

i used to have a silver moggster boy, and i was going to get a silver british, but all the one i could find at the time very very very small and lacked the chunky-cobbyness you`d expect from a brit.

thats a real nice on in the piccies you`ve posted...

i know of a breeder of siberians, i`d not get a cat from there myself though


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

You can get them in Norweign Forsets too


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

too stringy for me, i like a fat squeeeezy one


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I would love a big chunky long haired silver tabby but wiht my three i dont it will happen soon


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if you really like the markings and want them REALLY clear, i would advise a shorter haired cat...
LOVE tabby markings, they are so scrummy!

Simba had AMAZING tabby markings as a baby, changed alot now mind.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeh i love the classic tabby markings, nice and bold!!

My partner wants a long haired one but I like the patterns on the short hairs! 

What are the temperments of the breeds? british shorthairs? oriental? maincoon? etc.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Yeh i love the classic tabby markings, nice and bold!!
> 
> My partner wants a long haired one but I like the patterns on the short hairs!
> 
> What are the temperments of the breeds? british shorthairs? oriental? maincoon? etc.


oriental .. i have 3 x's and blimey they are vocal !


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> What are the temperments of the breeds? british shorthairs? oriental? maincoon? etc.


Totally different! :lol2:

British have the reputation of being "stand-offish" in the cat world. They tend to like to be around humans somewhat, but aren't renowned for being lap cats.

***** have a reputation for being "laidback" they are more interactive with people, like being around them, chirrup away to their owners in a very quiet voice.

Orientals have a reputation for being "loud and demanding" - to me, who had always had dogs, an Oriental is a dog in cat's clothing. They're extremely interactive, love being around people, if you don't give them what they want they'll follow you around and wail at you until they get it and altogether are a *fabulous* cat imao!!!

Of course there are those cats that don't read the text books and so there are interactive, loving lapcat British (but not many) and quiet ***** who aren't bothered about where there owners are, but I've never come across an Oriental that didn't *need* to be with people and demand attention from them.

Personally if it was me it would be Oriental all the way! :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> Personally if it was me it would be Oriental all the way! :2thumb: :flrt:


You hide it well :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Orientals for me too:flrt:I just love cats that demand attention and want to be with me, my silver tabby MC is a one person cat-me and only me, he never bothers during the day but at bedtime her turns into a big cuddle monster and chirrups and headbutts until he gets cuddles

http://www.pictures-of-cats.org/images/oriental-shorthair-3rd.jpg


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This was my boy! Lost him over 17 years ago and I still want to cry when I look at his photographs! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:










But I could happily have one of these


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh he was gorgeous Eileen not sure aobut the tabby ones though as pretty as they are I think i would prefer a wegie or maine coone but must admit the fact that demand your attention is making me lean towards an oriental as my three monsters dont come near me for attention and i would love a cat that wanted to be with me


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

see for me, i love the idea of a Oriental, due to have x's and i love them... BUT i would want a solid one..

BUT i also want , really badly a main ****, but i would want a tabby (silver) one.. lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> see for me, i love the idea of a Oriental, due to have x's and i love them... BUT i would want a solid one..
> 
> BUT i also want , really badly a main ****, but i would want a tabby (silver) one.. lol


Oh yes that is my dream cat when i have the money and the room


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I could have a silver classic tabby oriental, but I could also have a ticked tabby, spotted tabby or mackerel tabby - I could have *any* oriental, but I have a soft spot for Havanas because of Briagha! :sad:

I did breed this little blue mackerel tabby and did want to keep her, but the people who were buying her seal point siamese sister decided after they got home from choosing her, that they wanted to take her too and I loved the idea of my kittens going in pairs, so that was too good a chance to miss.

Mind she was one of the naughtiest kittens I ever bred as you can see. She scared the life out of me in the first photo because that's a floor length window and you can see she's higher than the curtain tie-back. And before anyone mentions it my husband was lying on the floor waiting to catch her if she fell while I ran and got the camera! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Awwwww she is very sweet and full of mischief reminds me of my little man I wouldof loved to of had her


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd vote for a maine ****, i have 2 at the moment, and would love a Silver tabby or white one to add to the clan.
You can't go wrong with MC's, my fave cat breed -)
They never stop talking, which takes a bit of getting used to -)
Dan our ginger boy (probably the nicest cat i've ever met)









Artie our Big girl


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love Orientals, I had a black boy called Benji who I find hard to talk abou as I lost him at a very young age. I only found out on xrays he had crush injuries that had happened before I bought him off the breeder(they failed to tell me about this), this caused him to be incontinent which made him very sore and after many attempts to cure him he was put to sleep to save further suffering 
My lilac oriental girl is wonderful but sadly doesnt have the loud voice which I love.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

hogboy said:


> I'd vote for a maine ****, i have 2 at the moment, and would love a Silver tabby or white one to add to the clan.
> You can't go wrong with MC's, my fave cat breed -)
> They never stop talking, which takes a bit of getting used to -)
> Dan our ginger boy (probably the nicest cat i've ever met)
> ...


Oh my god they are gorgeous Let me know where you live and when you are out so i can come steal them lol


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Gotta be a Maine ****, since getting my boy I've fallen totally in love with them, don't think I'll ever own a different breed :flrt::flrt:

Hes a becoming a real cuddle butt as he gets older but still very playful at the same time, hes obsessed with balls and has learned to pass the ball back with his paw and gets annoyed if it doesn't go the right way :lol2: Hes extremely vocal, he wanders around meowing and chirping to himself but as soon as you touch him he starts to purr. My boyfriend has also taught him to give kisses, if you put your face to him and say kisses he puts his nose on yours :flrt: 
He loves people, he likes us to be in the same room together, if we go out of the room he'll chirp for us until we come back. Hes also crazy about water and will sit in the sink until you turn on tap for him to play, he also got a bit to nosey about my bath and managed to fall in :gasp:

Hes a classic red tabby and had the most beautiful patterning when he was tiny but its gone a bit muddled now his hair has got longer but hes only 6 months and doesn't have his full coat yet.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he`s lush,
i`m coming to borrow him :flrt:

ginners all the way, lol


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Charlibob said:


> Gotta be a Maine ****, since getting my boy I've fallen totally in love with them, don't think I'll ever own a different breed :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Hes a becoming a real cuddle butt as he gets older but still very playful at the same time, hes obsessed with balls and has learned to pass the ball back with his paw and gets annoyed if it doesn't go the right way :lol2: Hes extremely vocal, he wanders around meowing and chirping to himself but as soon as you touch him he starts to purr. My boyfriend has also taught him to give kisses, if you put your face to him and say kisses he puts his nose on yours :flrt:
> He loves people, he likes us to be in the same room together, if we go out of the room he'll chirp for us until we come back. Hes also crazy about water and will sit in the sink until you turn on tap for him to play, he also got a bit to nosey about my bath and managed to fall in :gasp:
> ...


He is gorgeous!

The only thing that puts me off orientals is the vocalness of them, do they meow all the time demanding attention? Im not sure I could deal with that lol.

I do like a lapcat and my 2 are very much cuddly cats which I love but they dont over do the 'I want attention'


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> He is gorgeous!
> 
> The only thing that puts me off orientals is the vocalness of them, do they meow all the time demanding attention? Im not sure I could deal with that lol.
> 
> I do like a lapcat and my 2 are very much cuddly cats which I love but they dont over do the 'I want attention'


 

They certainly do:lol2:They also help you do housework,decorate,garden,cook or anything else you may be doing:2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yes! Their favourite thing is to be noisy and noticed! I have two mau's and they like to be whereever you are be that in the kitchen or on the toilet!!

I have a BSH too, much more reserved but since he is only a kitten, not sure what he will be like when older. I love his look though, right chunky wee guy! Very cuddly too! If I was to get a tabby, I would get a BSH... i think the markings look better on a shorthaired cat for sure.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely if you don't want a noisy cat, then eliminate the oriental from the list of possiblies.

You really need to think about what *you* want from the cat and what you like the look of - then that will reduce your choice down to the right cat for you.

Me, for instance, I don't like large chunky cats - I do like ***** because they should be chunky they should be big boned with legs like tree trunks, but long bodied and muscular, not fat - I like slimline lithe cats with noses and I like cats that will interact with me, sit on my knee and play games with me, so I know what I'm looking for.

That's what I think you need to do before you make a final decision.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats so true Eileen I mean i love my three boys all of which are moggies but their personalities and looks are quite different Dante is a big chunky boy who is semi longhaired but he is very loof and doesnt like to be around anyone or anything prefers the outdoors when he does actually show some affection. Figaro is also semi long haired but has rag doll in him so is very floopy but doesnt like to have his head touched but can be quite vocal when he wants something and only come sup for attention on his temrs which isnt often. Then we have the little onster Nero he is more slim line and very vocal loves to come for fuss and cries when you are not with him or paying him enough attention he loves to play and interact and salso love sto help wiht whatever you are doing lol I love his loving nature and calling out but hate his naughtiness esp when stealing my dinner etc but wouldnt part with any of them


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Definitely if you don't want a noisy cat, then eliminate the oriental from the list of possiblies.
> 
> You really need to think about what *you* want from the cat and what you like the look of - then that will reduce your choice down to the right cat for you.
> 
> ...


I would like a cat who isnt aloof and comes for attention and cuddles when you call him(my cats do this at present) I am not looking for a vocal cat. Id like a content cat who can do his own things and not expect attention all the time, although I am home most of the day I do need peace to study lol.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

That is some ugly snake food....

My dads GF had a wee silver cat


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Maine ***** are the least aloof cat i've ever met, always hanging around me, and getting involved with whatever i'm doing.
Dan the red boy, is always 'helping' me with snake cage cleaning, in fact pretty much anything, he 'helps' with.
they do talk quite a bit, but not in a whiney way, just love to chat -)
But neither of mine will rarely sit with you, always close, but not lap cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Me, for instance, I don't like large chunky cats - *I do like ***** because they should be chunky* they should be big boned with legs like tree trunks, but long bodied and muscular, not fat - I like slimline lithe cats with noses and I like cats that will interact with me, sit on my knee and play games with me, so I know what I'm looking for.


Sorry, just spotted my typo now! :blush:

It should of course read "I do like *****, because they *shouldn't* be chunky" :roll:



sammy1969 said:


> Thats so true Eileen I mean i love my three boys all of which are moggies but their personalities and looks are quite different


To be honest Sammy, that's why I went for a pedigree when I decided I was going to get a cat. Nothing comes written in stone, but you do have a good idea of what temperament and personality you will get from a pedigree, but it really is "Hobson's Choice" when you take on a moggie.

I'd always had dogs, so when I looked for my first cat, I looked for a cat that was more like a dog.



hogboy said:


> Maine ***** are the least aloof cat i've ever met, always hanging around me, and getting involved with whatever i'm doing.
> Dan the red boy, is always 'helping' me with snake cage cleaning, in fact pretty much anything, he 'helps' with.
> they do talk quite a bit, but not in a whiney way, just love to chat -)
> But neither of mine will rarely sit with you, always close, but not lap cats.


Somalis are exactly the same and that's why I love them. I get the athletic, lithe look and the slightly longer head that I like to look at, but I get a cat who wants to be around me and has to be involved with everything I do.

Somalis aren't vocal - they chirrup just like ***** and tend to be very gentle speakers and, although some of mine are like velcro, a couple of them haven't been lapcats, but they have to be near you, they have to be touching you. My husband drove every time we went to cat shows and on holiday with Harry lying on my knee with one paw on his! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Same with me Eileen i have always had dogs and when it came to the cats if i had been given the choice ~i would of gone for a pedigree and I knew what i wanted but unfortunately the ex hubby wouldnt wait and went for the first kitten he saw advertised hence how we ended up with Dante Fig was of course a rescue as was Nero and as i said I would never be parted from any of them now but if I could do it all again I would of waited and found a good maine coone or wegie breeder and had my dream cat and if I couldnt find one of those I would of gone for a raggy


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i love my 2 british for looks but they arnt really people cats, although my tortie is better than most of her breed, but thats the ginner thing kicking in 

i`m a dog person really, thats why i`ve got the raggies - very friendly lap cats that love to play ball and never seem to grow up. 
( apart from the sealpoints - they are well boring. for maximum bounce gotta go tortie tabby )


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I do love raggys think they are lovely cats a friend has five in total all girls and one with autism who is aloof the others are tabbies of differing colours and one raggamuffin who is a black and white all sweet in their own way and all bar one very interactive lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats why I adore Sphynx, very people loving cats that like to be into everything and not an ounce of malice in them. They are so loving its unbelievable yet are very mischevious and playful.They have a very soft voice and chirrup and squeak when not purring.
In my eyes they are the ultimate cat:flrt:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

The breeder I got my BSH from specialises in the tabby's and her cats are amazingly beautiful :flrt: They're also brilliantly socialised. George and Maisy (the ones in my signature) are not lap cats but they're not aloof at all. They love attention and love to be near us but they won't sit on our laps (unless I'm in bed - then maisy will!) but when we got them we knew they were like that. The newest one we got from her (Jackson, a bicolour BSH) is SUCH a cuddly cat - he is a complete lap cat and loves to be cuddled and held. He's not demanding though and will also let us do our own thing.

If you decided to go for a BSH definitely talk to her. I know she's not near you but would definitely recommend breeders who are (she's really helpful). 

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post websites of breeders on here so pm me if you want the details (or if I am allowed I'll post it!) :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ukphd said:


> The breeder I got my BSH from specialises in the tabby's and her cats are amazingly beautiful :flrt: They're also brilliantly socialised. George and Maisy (the ones in my signature) are not lap cats but they're not aloof at all. They love attention and love to be near us but they won't sit on our laps (unless I'm in bed - then maisy will!) but when we got them we knew they were like that. The newest one we got from her (Jackson, a bicolour BSH) is SUCH a cuddly cat - he is a complete lap cat and loves to be cuddled and held. He's not demanding though and will also let us do our own thing.
> 
> If you decided to go for a BSH definitely talk to her. I know she's not near you but would definitely recommend breeders who are (she's really helpful).
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post websites of breeders on here so pm me if you want the details (or if I am allowed I'll post it!) :blush:


I don't see why you wouldn't be allowed to post that information : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, post it, we all like to see purry-teddybears


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Here it is:

Takeira British Shorthairs - Home

When we got Jackson she had a litter of 9 week old tabby ones that we were lucky enough to meet - they were gorgeous! We also met most of her females and they were all super friendly and lovely cats - really beautiful! If I was going to get another cat I would definitely get a stripey one :lol2:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i love my 2 british for looks but they arnt really people cats, although my tortie is better than most of her breed, but thats the ginner thing kicking in
> 
> i`m a dog person really, thats why i`ve got the raggies - very friendly lap cats that love to play ball and never seem to grow up.
> ( apart from the sealpoints - they are well boring. for maximum bounce gotta go tortie tabby )


 Do you mean sealpoints have a different behaviour to tortie tabbys? How does a colour play a role in a cats behaviour?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

red series cats are quite in your face, very opinionated and loud, some are damn naughty!
thats why i love my torties. 

in my breed outcrossing to other breeds were used generations back to bring in the `new` colours.
with my tortie tabby she has siamese background, so shes vocal,in your face and has to `help` you with everything. 
i cant even clean her litter tray without her hanging on my back to supervise!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Gorgeous BSH on that breeders page!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Do you mean sealpoints have a different behaviour to tortie tabbys? How does a colour play a role in a cats behaviour?


A survey was carried out over 15 years ago on the personalities of the red series (red & torties) to see if there was any truth in the term "naughty torties" and it was proved that there is something different about the personality of the red series cats.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

all torties that I have come by seem to have a mind of their own lol, one min they are fine the next they are grumpy.

one of my cats had kittens a few years back 4 little ones, all brought up the same but the tortie my mum kept was a little bugger lol, quite viscous aswell but cuddly when it suited her lol. Still my mums little girl beside the fact she can claw at any moment lol.


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> all torties that I have come by seem to have a mind of their own lol, one min they are fine the next they are grumpy.
> 
> one of my cats had kittens a few years back 4 little ones, all brought up the same but the tortie my mum kept was a little bugger lol, quite viscous aswell but cuddly when it suited her lol. Still my mums little girl beside the fact she can claw at any moment lol.


I have a blue silver somali who is exactly the same, if you dare to pick her up you'll definitely get scratched, some days she rolls over wanting her belly rubbed but at any second she'll go for you :lol2: But shes also incredibly cuddly and loves to cuddle up on your lap, just on her terms, typical female!!


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Silver Tabbies too, my ideal would be an Exotic Shorthair:










followed by the British Shorthair


----------

